# Wireless Setup Feature?



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

A new item "Wireless Setup" (#1) now appears in the Broadband setup menu for my 722. It is grayed out, so I am assuming that is something that is going to be enabled. Network Setup (#2) is now the one for the ethernet connection. Does anyone have info on this?

Wilf


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A USB to WiFi dongle is being Beta-tested. No further info is available yet that I'm aware of.


----------



## mark8arm (Feb 22, 2006)

The dish website now shows instructions on how to connect to broadband using a wireless USB adapter connected to the USB on the back of the DVR. I did a web chat to find out what USB wireless devices were supported, and was told that any would work. So i purchased a no-name adapter from Amazon (fortunately only $13), but when I connected it, I got a message saying that I had connected an unsupported device. So I just called Dish support, and was told that I needed to use a Netgear 802.11n USB adapter - but they wouldn't have them available for sale until Sept. 20th - but I could go buy one from any store. Unfortunately that's all the product description she had, and Netgear have several USB wireless adapters. Does anyone know which one(s) Dish is going to support?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Netgear WNDA 3100


----------



## mark8arm (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Jim from Lubbock,

OK - I returned my no-name adapter to Amazon, and purchased the (much more expensive) Netgear WNDA3100, also from Amazon. It arrived today, and upon connection I got exactly the same "you have connected an unsupported USB device" message. Very frustrating. Have you tried this yourself? Do you know that this specific device is supported, and not one of Netgear's other 802.11n USB adapters?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Since that menu item is grayed out, I would bet they haven't turned it on yet. In which case it would show up as an unsupported usb device, since the receiver doesn't know what to do with it yet.


----------



## DRayFin (May 31, 2010)

Jim5506 said:


> Netgear WNDA 3100


Bought this to give it a try and it works great on my 722k.


----------



## THawk (Sep 25, 2010)

I have (2) 622's currently. I was having trouble with the "phone line through power" setup that I had been using for awhile, So I looked into the wireless. Dish Network said today that they don't know when the "Wireless Connectors" would be available for sale. I had a NetGear WN111 (802.11N USB adapter) laying around so I tried it. It did not work. The lady at Dish Network said she had spoken to people that had went out and bought adapters and they worked, so she didn't think they were proprietory by any means. I assumed maybe the N was not supported, so I bought a G (Linksys WUSB54GSC) and it does not work either. Both give the error message of being an unsupported device. If anyone is using a Wireless USB adapter, please post what works. I'm not interested in a gaming adapter or a bridge. (Also, I have heard different opinions on the HomePlug stuff, and not sure about trying those either).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Go read post #4 in this thread.

Otherwise - you can use Homeplug (to some various degrees of success) or hardwired ethernet, or try some device that bridges ethernet to wireless and back.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

scooper said:


> Go read post #4 in this thread. ...


I believe I read that you'll need Vers 2 rather then Ver 1


----------

